# Training Dogs: A Manual by Colonel Konrad Most Review



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Training Dogs: A Manual by Colonel Konrad Most 

My review favourite book so far. Even though it’s written from 1910 in Germany translated to English a lot of interesting subjects, illustrations and photographs.

A great book if looking how GSD military and police were trained in Germany. Great subjects such as dumbbell drills how to use dumbbell correctly for your GSD e.g jaw placement of dumbbell very important also how scent tracking is done properly by wind direction. Interesting his reference to “good boy/ boy girl” as positive marker and negative marker as “Bah!” In a deep sharp tone of voice my jet black GSD Luna reacted immediately when I tried that out as a negative marker for her attention pretty quickly. I would read this book again. It really is a deep training book and how to for your GSD not so much a book that’s focus on first aid, what to do with your puppy. It’s one of my favourite books because it really is a deep training book for your GSD some of the principles and fundamentals have changed over time but alot is still used today. Like an example never punish your gsd when doing a recall was mentioned all the way back in 1910. So a great book author says also not to treat your gsd like a toddler it is a dog and dogs do not concept of morality good or bad that if you own a gsd you have to be a leader and use corrections. So really good book. Would read again.


----------

